# Anthia thoracica



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi
Has anyone kept these before?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> Hi
> Has anyone kept these before?


Yes.

And similar species.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> Yes.
> 
> And similar species.


How did you get on with them?
did you have them long? still got them?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> How did you get on with them?
> did you have them long? still got them?


1) We got on well thanks

2) Most beetles do not have massive life span. I find tiger beetles start off full of energy, then slow down visibly, as they get older. A year or two.

3) No. And I do not often see them for sale. If they are for sale, it tends to be the same boring one or two species, when I really want these..

File:Green tiger beetle 1.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Bump does anyone currently keep these? or had much luck with them?]

Thanks


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> Bump does anyone currently keep these? or had much luck with them?]
> 
> Thanks


Luck in what way? Being able to breed from them? I believe that is tricky. Mine did create something that at first looks a bit odd. Imagine a brussel sprout sized ball of_..something_. It smells like ammonia. It is chalky white. You remove it, in time, there is another one. I would say it was their droppings, but no, it was large!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

i keep the sexguttata


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> i keep the sexguttata


It's only either them or the all black one's I have seen for sale, even then, not too often.

Shame, as they make a good addition, and they are active. Maybe it is due to them being hard to breed?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> It's only either them or the all black one's I have seen for sale, even then, not too often.
> 
> Shame, as they make a good addition, and they are active. Maybe it is due to them being hard to breed?


If anyone can get them it will be Martin Goss


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> If anyone can get them it will be Martin Goss


He's not got them.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> He's not got them.


Bet if you emailed him he might give a good answer XD.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Bet if you emailed him he might give a good answer XD.


He doesn't have them, Selina.

That would not sound good, even if he sang it to me in a love song.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I have an ad running here, so far, no luck. See what happens...http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...951923-cicindela-japonica-similar-wanted.html


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

selina20 said:


> i keep the sexguttata


Hi Selina could I ask just out of interest how you are keeping them?
Have you had them a long time?

cheers


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oski1 said:


> Hi Selina could I ask just out of interest how you are keeping them?
> Have you had them a long time?
> 
> cheers


We got them before xmas off a friend (garlicpickle) who had had them around 2 years. They are in a CA glass tank with an eco earth substrate with plenty of hides and stuff to climb on. The lid is a home made mesh one to keep the humidity down and they have a heat mat on the side. A lot of people keep them in desert type set ups but ours seem to love a good drink so we have just altered it to suit them. The set up was provided by our friend who has always kept them in it.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

selina20 said:


> We got them before xmas off a friend (garlicpickle) who had had them around 2 years. They are in a CA glass tank with an eco earth substrate with plenty of hides and stuff to climb on. The lid is a home made mesh one to keep the humidity down and they have a heat mat on the side. A lot of people keep them in desert type set ups but ours seem to love a good drink so we have just altered it to suit them. The set up was provided by our friend who has always kept them in it.


Thanks alot for your reply:2thumb:
Ive got them in a faunium type set up, with a dry end and a moist end with a shallow water dish wet moss etc, 
I have a deep mixed substrate of sand+bugbed+coir plenty of hides cork bark etc, and have 2.2 in there, they seem happy and are eating loads and very active, I have no additional heat just in a warm room, hope they do well

There does not seem to be to much info on them, they are very interesting inverts Imo.

Thanks again,


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i had a few ,as with all anthia beetles ,you need to have a certain type of ant colony for them to eat and breed in captivity ,i have some differants ones now ,there cool beetles


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

mattykyuss said:


> i had a few ,as with all anthia beetles ,you need to have a certain type of ant colony for them to eat and breed in captivity ,i have some differants ones now ,there cool beetles


Really? I never heard that, what ones have you got mate?
did yours last a long time?

cheers


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

about 4 to 5 years i think ,i got smaller ones from germany


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

mattykyuss said:


> about 4 to 5 years i think ,i got smaller ones from germany


Cool I did not know their life span was that long,
These are what I got 2.2 of them









thanks for the replies,


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> i had a few ,as with all anthia beetles ,*you need to have a certain type of ant colony* for them to eat and breed in captivity ,i have some differants ones now ,there cool beetles


Really?

Never heard that before.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone who's interested in breeding these beetles should read this thread.

Domino beetles, Anthia sexguttata

I've kept A.sexguatta before, no luck, and im hoping to get A.thoracia soon. Only going to keep them once as i loved keeping the last ones and for photography seeing as they are all WC i think.

BTW ground beetles and tiger beetles are different. _Anthia sp_ are _Caribidae _whilst _Cincindela_ and other tighers are _Cincidelidae._

Apparantly Anthia have been bred, although with great effort and limited generations. The smaller _Caribidae_ like _Anthia sexmaculata_ can be bred more easily as there larvae arent so fussy as seen in this thread which is also a good read.

BUG NATION • View topic - Anthia sexmaculata


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Anyone who's interested in breeding these beetles should read this thread.
> 
> Domino beetles, Anthia sexguttata
> 
> ...


Thanks mate will have a read!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Anyone who's interested in breeding these beetles should read this thread.
> 
> Domino beetles, Anthia sexguttata
> 
> ...


 
Have you ever seen Cicindela japonica , would you say they would be harder or easier to breed than Anthia sp?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol i've kept _Cicindella japonica_ 

Cue photobomb...


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Morning where it coloured up, still no complete though as you'll see later 




























Fully coloured up by the afternoon 
The photo where the colour is slightly green isnt the camera acting up, at the time when you moved around the beetle it actually changed depending on the angle


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

And you will be happy to know that these are breedable in captivity, Martin Goss had a couple of generations. I've been waiting for him to get them again for a couple years now, but no luck. As soon as they are available again i plan on buying as many as i can in an attempt to breed them.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Lol i've kept _Cicindella japonica_
> 
> Cue photobomb...
> 
> ...


Fantastic photography.

Thanks for the upload.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


They put the anthia sp to shame.: victory:

Are they a bit smaller?

Do they eat with the same passion?

Such a shame that this species and _not_ the anthia are more common.

What is not to like about these!


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Your pictures are unreal! 
could I ask what camera you use?

:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That is an absolutely incredible beetle


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I think if traders stocked these, they would sell lots, esp as people would likely buy a small colony at a time.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

That was an Olympus IR-500, or maybe IR-300.
And yeah they are much smaller, probably about 2cm long at a guess. A.sexguatta and A.thoracia are over 6cm i think if i remember rightly, much bigger.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

nice pictures buddy ,im still looking for our native bright green ones


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

What do you think of Thermophilum sexmaculatum in relation to some of the other sp quoted?

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...%2F%2Fwww.fotoinsekt.de%2Flauf160.htm;658;439


----------

